
Ask HN: IPO as a seed round? - weee_username
Recently, I&#x27;ve been looking through IPO filings for fun and noticed that it appears that some companies are filing an IPO before they have even transacted any business. For example Pulte Acquisition Corp (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nasdaq.com&#x2F;markets&#x2F;ipos&#x2F;company&#x2F;pulte-acquisition-corp-979789-79840?tab=financials), and MessageBGone Inc. (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nasdaq.com&#x2F;markets&#x2F;ipos&#x2F;company&#x2F;messagebgone-inc-979595-79821) don&#x27;t have actual products but are still filing?<p>It was my understanding that normally a company will at least reach a certain valuation so they can, at a very minimum, sustain the fees associated with being listed.
======
DevX101
Pulte Acquisition Group is headed by Bill Pulte IV (age 27), the grandson of
Bill Pulte Sr. Bill Pulte Sr is the head of Pulte Group, a $6.7B company.

Needless to say, filing fees aren't that big of a deal for this family who are
very wealthy (billionaires).

